

Driving a car with an iPhone. - mattmichielsen
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/11/driving_a_car_with_an_iphone_a_frea.html

======
bmalicoat
That is really neat. Seems they didn't have the brakes set to fail-safe
though. "BRAKES!"

~~~
tkahn6
It says on their site that they use UDP for sending/receiving steering and
breaking commands (among other things).

I would assume they have some major redundancy on each command. Would it not
be smarter to use TCP to control a car?

~~~
chrischen
I would think UDP would be better, since they are not concerned with perfect
data integrity, just as long as the data gets there before they hit something.

------
arohner
That'll teach me to scoff at Bond. The first thing I thought of was Bond
driving his car in Tomorrow Never Dies (10ish years ago), with a device that
looks suspiciously like an iPhone.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Yea back that it all looked so futuristic. All we really need is a gyrosensor
and some processing power. The iPhone app aint anything amazingly special, its
the hardware they built that is :P Wait, no its not.

------
dredge
This reminds me of a YouTube video I saw a while back:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiLoANg6nNY>

I assume it's fake though... if only because that's my default position on
these things!

~~~
Timothee
Cool video. I can't tell if it's fake or not… On one hand, I don't see how
they would risk a Formula 1 car with that kind of stunt.

On the other hand, well… there isn't anybody in it! (and it's probably not a
big deal to develop for a Formula One engineering team)

------
anguslong
Here in Austin, TX -- anything is possible. Keen engineering, Waterloo Labs!

~~~
RK
LabView was used by city ordinance.

------
roc
... a _horrible_ car remote?

~~~
roc
A Dr Horrible joke falls on deaf ears in a geek forum?

/sigh

------
tomjen2
I want to say a lot of things but right now, all I can say is supercool.

